# What Happened First



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

ok folks am having to write an essay over xmas, joy of joys

Anyways am looking for some facts i'm struggling to find

were small batteries developed for electric watches or were electric watches developed because they made smaller batteries and saw a use for them?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

what came first the quartz or the hearing aid?????

i think that the batteries were developed for the hearing aid first


----------



## pmhpmh (Nov 1, 2013)

have you seen this page

http://www.eveready.com/about-us/Pages/battery-history.aspx

1955 first batteries for hearing aids


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

That's an easy one.  Do some research on the Elgin 725 Electronic and you'll find that the watch itself was ready to market in 1952, but a suitable "button" battery wasn't available until much later.

A topic in itself, is the history of the Elgin "in house" designed battery. It was produced with Indium, and 60 years later Indium is still used in speciality batteries.

Sorry it took me so long to reply, I've been busy


----------

